
Startups and Starcraft - nlowell
https://www.stowbots.com/blog/startups-and-starcraft
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Great article!

Your note on the divergent meta strategies that develop in geographical
(server) regions, resonates with me. I remember in the days of Brood War
playing on the Asian or European server with my trained-in-America skills
usually resulted in quick matches. My strategy always seemed to be more macro
heavy, so all I'd need to do is survive the micro-heavy early game harassment
and by mid game I could just A-move to victory.

~~~
nlowell
Thanks for the kind comment!

It's amazing how similar it is to divergent evolution in the biological sense.
You have almost all the same factors at play.

And to your note about "trained-in-America" skills, it's a really amazing
feeling to have those interactions in any game, isn't it? It's a sense both of
pride and identity in your own training as well as appreciation of the
different styles of the game. A little bit tribal but very exciting!

------
nlowell
Hey HN, I wrote the article. Let me know if you have any feedback!

